# Advice on Jet JPS 10" ProShop saw or any other table saw suggestions



## DuaneEDMD (Mar 22, 2009)

I need a new table saw. I am currently working with a ryobi 10" saw and it is just impossilbe to cut dead on pieces no matter how I rig the thing. I am a hobbist woodworker and can not justify a true cabnit saw. My shop is on the smaller side and there are times when I have to move my current table saw. It would be nice to have a saw where the miter slot is truely parallel to the saw blade throughout its length. More power would be nice as well. I saw this saw got a good review in an issue of popular woodworking and was wondering if any jock out there used one. Good Buy?


> Any other suggestions


?


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

I have a Jet Workshop saw (708100 … http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/product/364) ... I have been pretty happy with it. I have had it 3+ years now, and it has cut a lot of lumber including 8/4 and 5/4 red oak. It was in near perfect alignment out of the box and I have never had burning/scoring issues. I outfitted it with a better quality fence and miter gauge, so if I add those to the price I paid for it, I probably paid for a ProShop!.

If my budget would have allowed it at the time I bought my saw, I would have probably gone with the ProShop … gave it a serious look at the local machine shop where I bought my saw, but just couldn't swing the $$$.


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

I have had the Jet ProShop JPS-10TS saw for about a year and I am very happy with it. It was in virtually perfect alignment out of the box. I like the fact that the motor is enclosed and, therefore, it takes up less space.

The original equipment fence is great. I advise upgrading the miter guage and the blade. There is absolutely nothing better than the Osborne miter guage and the Forrest Wooodworker II is a great blade. I have the thin kerf version and I use a stabilizer with it.

In my humble opinion, if you are limited to 110 volts (I am) you cannot do better than this saw with the miter guage, blade and stabilizer I have recommended.


----------



## kosta (Mar 20, 2009)

I would either get a contractor saw or a hybrid saw which is a mix between a cabniet saw and a contractor saw. If your looking for more power and better accuracy then look at the hybrid saws.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Tom Hintz, from The NewWoodworker.com reviewed it favorably 3-4 years ago. The Jet appears to be nice hybrid, but note that it lacks a riving knife and has table mounted trunnions. There are a couple of hybrid choices that offer both a riving knife and cabinet mounted trunnions if those are features you'd be interested in - Steel City 35930, Steel City 35920, Craftsman 22116, GI 50-240GT, and the Ridgid R4511…all made by Steel City's Orion subsidiary. There are also other hybrids with table mounted trunnions that offer a riving knife - Grizzly G0661. Anyone of these should have the capability to serve you well once setup properly and fitted with a good blade.

If you have 220v available, there are a few 3hp industrial style cabinet saws that are close in price to the better hybrid saws. Grizzly is currently offering the Shop Fox W1677 (same as the Grizzly G1023SL) for $795 ($889 shipped). They also have the G1023SLW with router table extension for ~ $1012 ($1156 shipped), and the new G1023RL with riving knife for $1125 ($1219 shipped).


----------



## atgep (Jan 4, 2010)

I recently replaced my "fisher price" table saw with a delta 36-979 contractors saw. It is cast iron on top with trunions and solid reputation. I purchased the Incra fence for it and am loving the combo. When set up and adjusted, the incra fence does everything the ads say. I have been having a ball cutting very precise things.

I was not sold on the granite top saws as being reliable for the long haul and the Ridgid 4511 fence was less than desirable. I found the saw for $400 on amazon and the fence for $350. I next plan to add the router setup and start that work. But for now, I am content being able to cut precise, repeatable pieces. 
No matter what you go with, get a dial indicator and get it set up properly. You will be glad you did.


----------



## johnharris (Jan 24, 2010)

I have the Jet JTAS-10XL50 and I only live in King of Prussia. You are more than welcome to come take it for a test drive some time. I was in your exact same position last year. I kept watching Craig's List and finally I found this saw for a great price…$900. It was used, but the saw was in great shape. Buying used (but still being picky) allowed me to get a bigger saw than what I would have afforded otherwise. Often, you also get the accessories for free. In my case, I got the mobile base, two cross-cut sleds, the beisemeyer fence stop, a freud dado set, a freud glue-line ripping blade, and two other blades. Since my purchase, I have seen a few of the same saws on CL again.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

If you can afford it Get a Saw Stop if not take a look at grizzly.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Where did Duane go in this discussion? With 84 posts to his credit, it's not a "hit and run".


----------



## DuaneEDMD (Mar 22, 2009)

I'm here and listening, thank you for all the suggestions. Once I clear all the snow we have gotten here lately, I might be able to get out and make a purchase. Thanks again.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Good luck with the shoveling….I'm pleased to say that this storm didn't touch us (for a change).


----------



## Rembo (Apr 28, 2010)

Greetings! Recently has got JPS-10TS with connection on 380V
It is very happy! 
But it was necessary всетаки to invent the adaptation for пиления at an angle))
http://radikal.ru/F/s006.radikal.ru/i215/1110/47/5d477b7278df.jpg.html


----------



## jgreiner (Oct 23, 2010)

I currently have a Jet ProShop and it's ok. It works and does everything as advertised, but it does not have a riving knife. And in my opinion if you're going to buy a new saw, you should get one that supports a riving knife. I will be selling mine at some point because I decided to get a saw stop.


----------

